# Der dsr denkt über einen neuen PC nach, ist aber noch nicht sicher und hat auch keine Ahnung und so =)



## Gast1669461003 (20. Juli 2012)

*Der dsr denkt über einen neuen PC nach, ist aber noch nicht sicher und hat auch keine Ahnung und so *

Ich könnte mal euer Fachwissen gebrauchen, weil ich evtl. mal einen neuen PC anschaffen will. Ich bin mir da nur noch nicht so ganz sicher und hab dafür auch kein allzu großes Budget. Deshalb erkundige ich mich erstmal. 

Momentan habe ich einen AMD Athlon X2 240 mit 2,8Ghz, 3GB Ram und einer Geforce 9800GT mit 1GB. Aktuelle Spiele knicken da also schon mal gern ein.

Meine Preisvorstellung: 700€-750€

Games, die darauf laufen sollten: Skyrim mit Grafikmods, Battefield 3.

Nun habe ich halt Null Ahnung, was PC's und die verschiedenen Komponenten betrifft und weiß auch nicht, ob ich in der Preisklasse etwas angemessenes für meine Zock-Bedürfnisse finden kann. Durch die Bezeichnungen der ganzen Grafikkarten und so weiter blick ich eh kaum durch. Habe mal bei Amazon und One.de, wo ich auch meine letzten beiden PC's gekauft habe, kurz mal durch das Angebot geschaut.

Leiser PC - CSL Speed 4708 - Gaming QuadCore!: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
One Computer Phenom II X4 965 BE, 4x 3.4 Ghz, 8192MB DDR3, 1000GB, 22x
One Computer Core i7-3770, 4x3.4Ghz, 8192MB DDR3, 1000GB, 22x DVD

Taugen die was? Oder sind Komplett-PC's generell weniger empfehlenswert und ich sollte die Komponenten selber zusammenstellen und wenn ja, welche? Worauf sollte ich achten, auch im Bezug auf eine evtl. Nachrüstung in Zukunft?

Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2012)

Weißt Du zufällig, was ein Mainboard Du hast? Mit Glück könntest Du da einen X4 965 draufmachen, 100€ - der reicht als CPU auich für sehr starke Grafikkarten aus.

Willst Du nen kompletten PC, oder kannst Du auch was vom alten übernehmen?

Von den genannten drei PCs ist der für 600€ mir der AMD 6870 der beste, allerdings könnte man so was selber auch günstiger zusammenstellen, und die 6870 reicht zwar für Spiele auf hohen bis maximalen Details aus, aber am "BIS" merkst Du schon, dass es bei manchen Spielen eben nicht mit vollen Details reicht. BF3 zB würdest Du auf "hoch" gut spielen können, als anspruchsvoller Gamer, der viel FPS will, eher nur auf mittel. Ich habe selber genau diese Kombination (X4 965, AMD 6870, 8GB RAM)

Für ca 700€ würd ich eher selber was zusammenstellen, das kann man auch bei einigen Shops zusammebauen lassen, wenn man es selber nicht kann. zb bei hardwareversand.de für 20€. Für 700€ wären drin: entweder ein AMD X4 965 oder ein moderner Intel Dualcore und dazu dann eine AMD 7870 als Grafikkarte, oder aber ein Intel i5-3450 oder ähnlich plus "nur" eine AMD 7850, die aber auch schon deutlich besser als eine AMD 6870 ist.

Im Anhang mal eine entsprechende PC-Konfig, die ich schonmal gepostet hatte - der Preis müsste noch ähnlich sein.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Juli 2012)

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort. Ich würde meinen alten PC dann an meine Schwester abtreten und nichts übernehmen. Wenn ich mit einer Zusammenstellung besser wegkomme, soll es eine Zusammenstellung sein. Ich leg dann für eine bessere Grafikkarte/Prozessor gern noch ein paar Euro drauf, wenn es unbedingt sein muss. Aber bei allerhöchstens 800€ muss dann auch schluss sein. 

Den AMD X4 965 und den intel aus deiner Zusammenstellung find ich bei harwareversand jetzt auch gar nicht. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich mich nur schwer auf der Seite zurecht finde. Keine Ahnung. 

Wie sieht es mit einer Soundkarte aus. Ich nehme an, die onboard-Teile taugen nicht allzuviel? Sollte über meinen AVR dann auch schon den richtigen Sound hergeben, muss aber auch nichts besonderes sein.^^


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2012)

Geh mal bei hardwareversand.de im oberen Menübereich direkt auf "PC-Konfigurator", dann kannst Du die nur AMD oder Intel anzeigen lassen und auch nach Preis ordnen. Der X4 würde eher um die 100€ kosten, der i5 eher 180€.

Wenn es geht, würd ich direkt nen i5 nehmen und eine AMD 7870, eine 7850 OC ist aber auch sehr gut, dann "muss" man halt 2-3 Monate früher nachrüsten als mit einer 7870 


Es müssen auch nicht GENAU die Teile sein, aber ein Board mit dem Chipsatz zB würde passen, dazu 2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM (nennt sich auch PC-12800), irgendeine Festplatte 1TB mit 7200 U/min usw.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Juli 2012)

Was mich jetzt ein wenig verwirrt, sind die verschiedenen Versionen, wenn sie überhaupt verschieden sind. Wenn ich z.b. nach der 7870 Suche werden mir da viele angezeigt, mit unterschiedlichen Preisen, auch wenn es nur ein paar Euro sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo sind da jetzt die Unterschiede?


----------



## Jeronimos (20. Juli 2012)

Das sind andere Hersteller und es kommt drauf an, manche Hersteller haben einen guten Kühler drin und sind nicht so laut. Manche Grafikkarten von den Herstellern kann man auch "Übertakten". Heißt du kannst die Leistung erhöhen von der Grafikkarte.

Hoffe das ich dir helfen konnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jeronimos


----------



## aka4 (20. Juli 2012)

Zwischen den ersten 3 gibt es kein Unterschied und zwischen dem 4. und dem 5. auch nicht 
Das 1. 2. 3. und das 4. 5. sind einfach verschiedene Hersteller.


----------



## aka4 (20. Juli 2012)

Noch ein Tipp:

Wenn du deine PC-Teile bei hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt hast, bestelle noch nicht.

Gib den Namen jedes Teils bei Geizhals Deutschland ein und wähle den Anbieter Hardwareversand.de an, und tu es über die website in den Warenkorb.
Du wirst so einiges sparen.

Waren bei mir bestimmt 60 Euro oder so


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. August 2012)

Ich habe noch ein paar letzte Fragen. Ich überprüfe noch mein Budget, bevor ich einen neuen bestelle. 

*Soundkarte*: Brauche ich eine zusätzliche oder reicht das Mainboard aus? Ich würde den PC an meine 5.1-Anlage anschließen, aber nicht viel Geld noch für eine Soundkarte ausgeben wollen.

*Windows 7*: Ich habe die Upgrade-Version von XP. Kann ich sie zusätzlich auf meinem neuen PC installieren oder wie schaut das mit den Lizenzen aus? Geht das auf mehreren PC's, muss ich zuerst das alte deaktivieren oder wie läuft das?

Das wäre nun meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung. Fall noch was zu optimieren ist, wäre ich für den Hinweis dankbar.^^

http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/566hjcfv/asdasd.jpg


----------



## MisterSmith (6. August 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> ...Das wäre nun meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung. Fall noch was zu optimieren ist, wäre ich für den Hinweis dankbar.^^


 Ich kenne zwar das Netzteil nicht, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass bei diesem Preis die Sicherungen und die Bauteile besonders hochwertig sind.
Zumindest kann ich grundsätzlich sagen, wer beim Netzteil spart, zahlt irgendwann wenn es blöd läuft sehr viel mehr als er gespart hat.

Zu diesem Thema habe ich auch den einzigen Auto/PC Vergleich gelesen der ganz gut gepasst hat. Ist in etwa so, wie wenn man ohne Sicherheitsgurt fährt, solange es keinen Unfall gibt ist alles bestens...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. August 2012)

Habe mich mal über das Netzteil informiert. Das Teil soll doch recht gut verarbeitet sein für den Preis und es kostet auch nicht so viel, als dass ich es nicht im Notfall austauschen könnte. Die Rezensionen auf Alternate sind auch durchweg positiv.

Hab mir nun den PC mit dieser Konfiguration bestellt: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/hyulqjsl/Untitled1.jpg

Hoffe, ich bin damit lange zufrieden. Auf jeden Fall danke ich PC-Noob euch allen für die Hilfe.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. August 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Hab mir nun den PC mit dieser Konfiguration bestellt: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/hyulqjsl/Untitled1.jpg...


 Wieso hast du jetzt das 430 Watt Netzteil und nicht das mit 530 Watt gewählt?

Das Netzteil mag gut verarbeitet sein, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die gleiche Qualität wie bei den doppelt so teuren vorhanden ist.

Ansonsten wären die Hersteller, die 80 Euro und mehr für ein Netzteil verlangen welche ähnliche Werte aufweisen, relativ dumm nicht einen günstigeren Preis anzubieten.

Ich konnte zu diesem 530W Netzteil von Thermaltake leider auch keinen Test auf die schnelle finden bzw. man wird mit Preisvergleichen in Google förmlich erschlagen.
Am besten ist ein Test, bei denen die Netzteile geöffnet werden und zu den einzelnen Komponenten auch fachlich Auskunft gegeben wird.

Jedenfalls mein Netzteil hält, bezogen auf die reine Laufdauer, schon ewig und auch länger als alle anderen günstigen Netzteile zusammen die ich zuvor hatte.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. August 2012)

Ist nur falsche in der Übersicht. Hatte es noch geändert. Ist auf jeden Fall das mit 530W.^^

Ich hatte irgendwo einen ausführlichen Test mit allerlei Statistiken gefunden und es kam gut weg. Muss noch mal schauen wo, dann kann ich es verlinken.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2012)

Die günstigen Thermaltakes sollen laut Usererfahrungen echt okay sein - die sind auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als altbekannte "Billig"-Netzteile, die bei zB 500W nur so gut sind wie ein Markenmodell mit 350W. 

Eines für 60€ ist dann halt evtl leiser, hat mehr Stecker und ist aber vor allem effizienter: das Smart POwer hat nur 80% Effizienz. Ein zB Cooler Master GX 550W hat 85%. Das ist für den "Normaluser" aber an sich egal, kann aber eine Rolle spielen, wenn der PC lange am Tag an ist. zB Strombedarf 80W => Thermaltake zieht 100W, Cooler Master nur 94W => die 6W würden bei 10Std Betrieb pro Tag dann 5€ pro Jahr ausmachen - nach 4 Jahren hat sich das teurere Modell also rentiert. Die Modelle für 80€ wiederum haben ja dann idR Kabelmanegment, was die Modelle locker 15-20€ teurer macht als gleichgute ohne Kabelmanegement. Also: alles jetzt auf ca 500-500W bezogen.

Vielleicht entpuppt sich ein teureres Netzteil dann nach 3-4 Jahren auch als länger haltbar. Das kann man jetzt natürlich noch nicht sagen. Aber Thermaltake gibt 3 Jahre Garantie, d.h die haben genug Gründe, das die Teile zuverlässig sind, um sich nicht selber zu schaden.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. August 2012)

@Herb
Ja, das ist sicher auch ein Grund, aber die Schutzschaltungen gehören auch dazu. Man muss ja nur, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, die Reviews lesen bei denen das Gehäuse eines Netzteils geöffnet wird.

Da ist ganz klar ersichtlich, dass bei den günstigeren Netzteilen durch die Bank schlechtere Komponenten verbaut werden. Zumindest bei allen Netzteil-Tests die ich gelesen habe, war dieses ausnahmslos der Fall.

Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat man keinen Anspruch auf Garantie, sollte das Netzteil durch zu viel Strom oder ähnliches beschädigt worden sein.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat man keinen Anspruch auf Garantie, sollte das Netzteil durch zu viel Strom oder ähnliches beschädigt worden sein.


 Wie soll das denn passieren, außer durch Blitzschlag? ^^


----------



## MisterSmith (7. August 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn passieren, außer durch Blitzschlag? ^^


 Durch Stromschwankungen natürlich, ansonsten könnte man die ganzen Schutzschaltungen und die Tests dazu auch weglassen. Bei einem durch Blitzschlag direkt oder indirekt verursachten Schaden, helfen diese soweit ich weiß auch nichts.
Wirtschaftsprofessor: Milliarden-Schäden durch Stromschwankungen | 23.09.2007


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2012)

Ja gut, erstens ist da von ganz Europa die Rede - in D haben wir eher eines der besseren Stromnetze. Zweitens wird vor allem die Industrie genannt - da ist ein Schaden direkt teuer erstens weil das Gerät teuer ist aber zweitens auch, weil Stillstand = hohe Kosten verursacht => keine Produktion, aber Lohn muss trotzdem gezahlt werden. Es ist mit Sicherheit trotzdem in rel. seltenes Ereignis, denn wenn solche Stromschwankungsschäden häufig wären, dann würde Thermaltake sich allein durch den logischerweise folgenden Aufwand an Reklamations-Abarbeitungen ja auch selber schaden    Für 40-50€ ein Netzteil mit 450-550W ist auch nicht wirklich total "billig" - muss man selber Wissen, ob man dieses _eventuelle_ Risiko, dass ein besseres Netzteil bei einem Sonderfall standhält, wo das Thermaltake nicht mehr standhält, eingeht.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. August 2012)

Ich sag euch bescheid, falls das Netzteil irgendwann explodiert. Dann wissen wir bescheid.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2012)

Sofern Du das dann noch kannst...


----------



## MisterSmith (8. August 2012)

@Herb
Auf mein Netzteil habe ich 5 Jahre Garantie, also fast doppelt so viel, so toll sind 3 Jahre nun auch wieder nicht. Und was das Stromnetz angeht, das ist schon von Haus zu Haus vollkommen unterschiedlich.

Und bei der Industrie bezieht sich die verlinkte Seite auch auf Computer:


> Er rief die Energieversorger auf, vor allem den  gewerblichen Verbrauchern verschiedene Stromqualitäten anzubieten.  "Diese Güteklassen A und B gibt es bereits in einigen Ländern. *Die  deutschen Anbieter hinken dieser Entwicklung hinterher.*"
> ....
> "Ausfälle von Maschinen oder Computern werden als gottgegeben hingenommen."
> ...
> Wenn die Messstationen eine Abweichung feststellen, müssen die Versorger  eine Entschädigung zahlen, *egal, ob Maschinen kaputt gegangen sind oder  nicht.*"



@dsr159
Es wird dir vielleicht irgendwann wie mir gehen und das Netzteil schaltet sich einfach ab und reißt noch Mainboard, CPU, RAM usw. mit ins Grab.
Davor dachte ich genau so naiv, wird schon nichts passieren.

Ich habe für mein jetziges NT rund 90 Euro bezahlt. Für alle zuvor gekauften insgesamt ca. 200 Euro plus der Schaden von ca. 180 Euro. 380-90=290 Euro=die Summe die ich mir gespart hätte.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. August 2012)

PC ist angekommen und funktioniert. Installier gerade Windows. Das wird ein schöner Tag. 

In dem Karton liegt noch ein weiterer Intel-Kühler. Ich nehme mal an, das wäre der standartmäßige CPU-Kühler, der durch den Scythe ersetzt wurde?

Das Gehäuse hat an zwei anderen Stellen noch Plätze für optionale Lüfter. Macht es Sinn, den noch zusätzlich einzubauen oder kann ich darauf verzichten?


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2012)

@MisterSMith: ich sag nicht, dass 3 Jahre "toll" sind, aber wenn die 3 Jahre Garantie geben, sind das zumindest keine billigen Chinaböller. Es sind Markennetzteile, aber eben eine günstigere Serie, die vlt nicht 5-6 Jahre hält und eine schlechtere Effizienz als die für 60-70€ haben - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


@dsr: ja, du kriegst alle Teile, die beim Produkt dabei waren - die hast Du schließlich bezahlt    und mehr Lüfter machen nur Sinn, wenn da was zu warm werden sollte. Normalerweise ist das nicht nötig.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. August 2012)

So, hat nur knapp 5 Stunden gedauert, den PC einzurichten und jetzt ist alles wie vorher, nur besser.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. August 2012)

Mal noch eine kurze, wahrscheinlich unbedeutende Frage zum Grafiktreiber: bei mir wird als Grafikkarte überall nur "7800 series" angezeigt, nachdem ich manuell noch ein Treiberpaket von AMD installiert habe. Vorher war die 7870 angegeben. Sollte es nicht eigentlich auch so sein?


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2012)

Nein, bei AMD heißt es immer "XY00 Series", wobei X die Generation (zb 6000, 7000...) ist und Y die "Klasse", zb 6700er oder 7800er


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. August 2012)

Okay, dann ist ja alles flauschig.


----------

